
Show HN: word suggestion engine from partial input using trie - panda88888
https://github.com/chris-kuo/Autocompleter
======
panda88888
A partial word suggestion engine based on trie. This is an one evening project
after discussion on ways to implement such an engine. Handles up to two input
errors (misspelling/missing letters). Dictionary is based on word frequency
list from Mr. Norvig. Includes simple terminal based interactive demonstration
based on Python 3 ncurses module.

